
Stressing the Elements – Brickfest 2006 [pdf] - app4soft
http://bramlambrecht.com/tmp/jamieberard-brickstress-bf06.pdf
======
app4soft
This is presentation by _Jamie Berard_ [0] was held at a Brickfest in 2006 and
provides a few examples of connections that are legal and their illegal
counterparts. While this is a great reference when it comes to understanding
the concept of legal and illegal connections, please keep in mind that this is
only a glimpse into the quality assurance at LEGO.

Some of the illegal techniques in this document are now legal.

Original PowerPoint presentation (ppt) also available.[1]

Discussion[2] on Eurobricks forum has many additional info about "legal" and
"illegal" LEGO bricks connections.

P.S.: On June 22, 2018 _Brick Architect_ blog published latest interview with
Jamie Berard.[3]

[0]
[http://en.brickimedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Berard](http://en.brickimedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Berard)

[1] [https://pileofgarbage.net/misc/LEGO-
StressingTheElements.ppt](https://pileofgarbage.net/misc/LEGO-
StressingTheElements.ppt)

[2]
[https://www.eurobricks.com/forum/index.php?/forums/topic/105...](https://www.eurobricks.com/forum/index.php?/forums/topic/105418-legal-
and-illegal-techniques-for-building/)

[3] [http://brickarchitect.com/2018/interview-lego-creator-
expert...](http://brickarchitect.com/2018/interview-lego-creator-expert-jamie-
berard/)

